# Compaq Armada 1750 and FreeBSD 9.3-RELEASE



## c083d4 (Nov 4, 2014)

Hi. I've recently bought an old Compaq Armada 1750, and I wanted to know what video drivers I should install (assuming that there are others apart from
x11-drivers/xf86-video-ati). It has an ATI Rage LT Pro. Thanks,


----------

